# Compiz + ATi fglrx - AIGLX działa, a compiz nie?

## Syster

Witajcie!

Mam problem ze startem compiza. Posiadam kartę zintegrowaną Radeon HD4700 oraz zainstalowane najnowsze ati-drivers.

Podczas startu X'a, po logach wygląda na to, że AIGLX wstaje:

 *Quote:*   

> [  1341.891] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

 

W logach X'a nie widzę błędów.

glxinfo również podaje, że sterowniki działają:

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes
> 
>     GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 
> 
> 

 

Mimo to, compiz nie wstaje:

 *Quote:*   

> neox@Syster-Gentoo ~ $ compiz-manager
> 
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
> ...

 

Podam może swoją konfigurację X'a  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
> ...

 

Podejrzewam, że błąd jest jakiś błachy, ale nie jestem pewien. Może ktoś na to rzucić okiem?

Aha, jestem na platformie amd64.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3
> ...

 

----------

## Pryka

Zainstaluj to:

```
x11-apps/fusion-icon
```

Mi się normalnie też nigdy compiza nie udało odpalić, a dzięki temu ustrojstwu wstaje bez problemu.

----------

## Syster

Też próbowałem, ale nie pomogło ;/

----------

## Garrappachc

Primo, sekcję "DRI" z xorga wywal na sam koniec.

Secundo,

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

Tertio, pokaż

```
glxinfo | grep OpenGL
```

----------

## Pryka

Ja tam nigdy nie wywalałem DRI i mi wszystko działało, tyle że mam NVIDIA

BTW. eselect opengl set ati nie jest jakoś specjalnie potrzebne, po każdej instalacji sterowników samo się to robi.

Ale to tak na marginesie.

----------

## Syster

1. no okej

2. Zrobiłem to już wcześniej, ale tak jak powiedział @Pryka, to i tak wykonuje się automatycznie po instalacji sterowników

3.

Pisałem o tym w pierwszym postcie:

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4200
> 
> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11005 Compatibility Profile Context
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

ATI robi diabelnie "dobre" sterowniki do Linuxa, problem w tym, że Compiz przeważnie nic nie wie, o tym doniosłym fakcie.

 Radziłbym poszukać  lub poczekać na inną. - najlepiej nowszą wersję sterownika do karty.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ja tam nigdy nie wywalałem DRI i mi wszystko działało, tyle że mam NVIDIA 

 

To jest właśnie podstawowa  różnica między własnościowymi sterami Nvidii i ATI.

Nividia zazwyczaj działa zawsze w miarę prawidłowo , ATI często działa względnie prawidłowo.

Co prawda podobno jest coraz lepiej z tymi sterami, ale o Nvidii nikt nigdy takiego wątku chyba nie zakładał...

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> To jest właśnie podstawowa  różnica między własnościowymi sterami Nvidii i ATI.
> 
> Nividia zazwyczaj działa zawsze w miarę prawidłowo , ATI często działa względnie prawidłowo.
> 
> Co prawda podobno jest coraz lepiej z tymi sterami, ale o Nvidii nikt nigdy takiego wątku chyba nie zakładał...

 

W sumie trudno się z Tobą nie zgodzić.

----------

## Syster

kurczę no nie powiem szkoda;/

A nie wie ktoś jak działają i czy działają otwarte sterowniki dla radeona dla kart z serii HD?

Musze chyba podpatrzeć jak rozwiązali compiza w ubuntu, tam w końcu compiz działa.

----------

## Garrappachc

Heh, śmiszne.

Ja mam Radeon HD5450, z zamkniętymi sterami. O ile kiedyś były dość kiepskawe, o tyle teraz są naprawdę dobre. Stabilne i mają dobry panel konfiguracyjny. Nigdy mi się nie zdarzyło, żeby compiz mi nie działał (dopóki miałem Gnome'a).

A 

```
aticonfig --initial -f
```

 próbowałeś?

----------

## Syster

Tak, zaraz jak zainstalowałem stery

----------

## Syster

LoL, nie powiem, strasznie się zdziwiłem, ale rozwiązanie było przebanalne  :Very Happy: 

Po prostu wystarczylo włączyć w CompizConfig Settings Manager:

Gnome Compatibility

Animations

Window Decoration

Workarounds

Move Window

Resize Window

i działa :Smile: 

----------

## Bastian82

Sorki, ale muszę to napisać: L O L   :Laughing: 

----------

